# What makes Radishes "Top Out"?



## Jags (Jun 7, 2010)

So there I am...finished consuming the last of my first planted radishes.  Beautiful round globes, tasty to say the least.  Second row in the wait (planted approx 2 weeks later than the first).  Then comes the time to refill the radish bowl in the fridge.  TOPS.  Many are nothing but tops, no globe to speak of.  This isn't the first time I have had that happen, but truth be known, I don't know why it does.

So here it is:  What the heck makes Radishes top out instead of growing a bulb.  Heat, water...what??  I know that this place houses many gardeners and I am hoping that someone can enlighten me on this.


----------



## benjamin (Jun 7, 2010)

I wish I knew.  I'll add competition and crowding from weeds or other radishes to the possible causes.


----------



## begreen (Jun 7, 2010)

Heat will stress them, but this sounds like it could be too much nitrogen. Is this in the same soil, same location and no fertilizer added?


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 7, 2010)

The same thing happened to us this year - I know it wasn't heat - we got them out early and live in NEOhio.  All top growth - huge top growth, but nothing underneath?  I planted raddishes in the same bed last year and ammend the beds annually with composted manure.  Very frustrating!


----------



## DBoon (Jun 8, 2010)

> All top growth - huge top growth, but nothing underneath?  I planted raddishes in the same bed last year and ammend the beds annually with composted manure.



Like the man said, most likely too much nitrogen.  

How are you fertilizing, if at all?


----------



## begreen (Jun 8, 2010)

Radishes don't need a lot of food, especially manure. They grow fine is basic soil. Too much nitrogen just feeds the greens and not the root bulb. If anything add bonemeal.


----------



## Jags (Jun 8, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Radishes don't need a lot of food, especially manure. They grow fine is basic soil. Too much nitrogen just feeds the greens and not the root bulb. If anything add bonemeal.



The first and second row were planted 10" apart so it was the same soil that grew the first batch fine.  According to the last soil test I did, I actually NEED to add nitrogen, but I have not.  A little ag lime is all that I have added to the ground so far this year.  This basically happens to some degree or another every year.  My guess so far is heat and possibly water.  Its been darn wet all spring/summer so far.

P.S. - just for the record - I live in one of the richest soil environments on the planet.  I literally have 4 ft of top quality top soil. (thanks Wisconsin   )


----------



## begreen (Jun 8, 2010)

Could be, though radishes are a cool weather crop. Put in another row, radishes are fast. I think I'll put in another today too.


----------



## Jags (Jun 8, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Could be, though radishes are a cool weather crop. Put in another row, radishes are fast. I think I'll put in another today too.



I would if it wasn't raining like monsoon season in the Philippine Islands.  Its been darn wet here.


----------



## jlasserton (Jun 8, 2010)

You may have planted your seeds to thickly, it may be too hot or there is too much shade. Make sure you have enough space between each seed, plant during the right part of the season and allow nitrogen!


----------



## Jags (Jun 9, 2010)

jlasserton said:
			
		

> You may have planted your seeds to thickly, it may be too hot or there is too much shade. Make sure you have enough space between each seed, plant during the right part of the season and allow nitrogen!



It is possible that I over seeded.  No shade - full sun.  I know I should add a little Nitro, but it is not too far out (the first batch was awesome).  I think you are on to something with the season (temp).  I should do a summer experiment.


----------



## begreen (Jun 9, 2010)

Plant the seeds 1" apart and hold the nitro or at least do an A/B comparison and add it to only part of the row.

 I hear you on the rains, we are getting them first and regularly. Our night temps are just starting to creep above 50. Average daytime temps have been about 10 degrees below normal for the past month and a half. Sux. I said screw it and planted another row of radishes last night, may plant some spinach again too. If I plant enough cool weather crops maybe the weather will change just to spite me.


----------



## Jags (Jun 9, 2010)

I think our average as well as nightly temps have been considerably higher than out your way BG.  Other than yesterday, we have been getting pretty seasonal (warm) temps.



			
				BeGreen said:
			
		

> If I plant enough cool weather crops maybe the weather will change just to spite me.



I sure wish you would.  I would like to see the ground dry up a bit.  This mowing stuff is getting old already.


----------



## begreen (Jun 9, 2010)

I hear ya, once a week mowing here is getting old. The only good side is that it does provide a lot of mulch for garden paths.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jun 13, 2010)

It's called 'bolting' and it's caused by heat. Just the other day I pulled all our radishes, the wife said every other one was wormey. Since they're so cheap in season I couldn't see her wasting time cutting into them. Mostly I plant them in a wide 6-8 band under neath this fence that we also grow snow peas and cucumbers.


----------



## laynes69 (Jun 13, 2010)

I planted some too late last year. They bolted and went to seed. Let them go and they will produce pods, which are edible. I let them go and then dried them to harvest the seeds for planting this year. It worked out well. I try to get them planted here in ohio around the end of march beginning of april. I've also heard of plating around the moon, which mom and dad did and it worked well.


----------



## begreen (Jul 21, 2010)

When this thread was posted, I went ahead and planted some more radishes. That was early June. Today, we just picked our first radish from that planting. We are still in springtime temps. Really hard to grow tomatoes in this weather, but we are trying.


----------



## laynes69 (Jul 21, 2010)

I wish I had some now. I have to wait until the weather cools down to replant.


----------



## Jags (Jul 22, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> When this thread was posted, I went ahead and planted some more radishes. That was early June. Today, we just picked our first radish from that planting. We are still in springtime temps. Really hard to grow tomatoes in this weather, but we are trying.



With your cooler than normal weather, I would guess that you had a pretty good second planting, no?


----------



## billb3 (Jul 22, 2010)

Do tomatoes even grow at 50 degrees  ?  


I gave up on radishes years ago.
worms and mushies claim about 95%
now that I have a greenhouse I might try them again and hope I don't have the aphid problems of last year ...


now to fugure out why I have healthy  zuchini plants  with lots of male flowers only ...


----------

